# Best slow feeder for a net destroyer



## Nickyhorse89 (7 November 2016)

Hello All

My mare is going through nets like mad. I prefer small holed nets as she attacks her food so need something that'll last more than an hour. I recently bought her a greedy feeder large net and to begin with it was great. Got plenty of hay in and she couldn't guzzle it all in one go. Within 2 weeks she's ripped it. I've repaired nets but they don't last either. Feeding from the floor/ haybars isn't an option as I said she guzzles. Is there anything I can buy that is large, durable and slows her down. 

I've seen those haygrazer bags advertised but doesn't look like they can hold that much. 

Thanks in advance &#9786;


----------



## galaxy (7 November 2016)

Eazigrazer


----------



## ycbm (7 November 2016)

I would buy wire wall rack and some electric fence wire (easy to twist)  and weave the wire into the rack to make the holes smaller. It worked really well to slow down an insulin resistant horse I took on. I put a cross of wire in each hole, and pulled a few bits through each night to start him off. No more net filling, either, just chuck hay in the top.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (8 November 2016)

galaxy said:



			Eazigrazer
		
Click to expand...

£165????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (8 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I would buy wire wall rack and some electric fence wire (easy to twist)  and weave the wire into the rack to make the holes smaller. It worked really well to slow down an insulin resistant horse I took on. I put a cross of wire in each hole, and pulled a few bits through each night to start him off. No more net filling, either, just chuck hay in the top.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a great idea. Thanks


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (8 November 2016)

PoppyAnderson said:



			£165????????!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

&#128562;&#128562;omg. Pricey.


----------



## supsup (8 November 2016)

I'd have a look here for inspiration: http://paddockparadise.wikifoundry.com/page/Slow+Feeders
I'd probably aim for something like a box with a metal grid on top of the hay that "sinks" down as the hay is eaten through the gaps. I'm not sure if I'd be happy using wire if you have a horse that really attacks her hay, for fear it might cause injury. And if it's in a box, the horse would be less likely to get her feet caught up in something, and it allows a natural (head down) feeding position.


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2016)

supsup said:



			I'd have a look here for inspiration: http://paddockparadise.wikifoundry.com/page/Slow+Feeders
I'd probably aim for something like a box with a metal grid on top of the hay that "sinks" down as the hay is eaten through the gaps. I'm not sure if I'd be happy using wire if you have a horse that really attacks her hay, for fear it might cause injury. And if it's in a box, the horse would be less likely to get her feet caught up in something, and it allows a natural (head down) feeding position.
		
Click to expand...

The wire I am referring to is twisted multi strand electric fence wire strong enough to hold back  cattle. It happens also to be easy to twist back on itself to fasten to things and  to join to itself, even though it is thick. There is no way that a horse could injure itself on a cross of this wire firmly  weaved into each rectangle of a metal hay rack.


----------



## Casey76 (8 November 2016)

supsup said:



			I'd have a look here for inspiration: http://paddockparadise.wikifoundry.com/page/Slow+Feeders
I'd probably aim for something like a box with a metal grid on top of the hay that "sinks" down as the hay is eaten through the gaps. I'm not sure if I'd be happy using wire if you have a horse that really attacks her hay, for fear it might cause injury. And if it's in a box, the horse would be less likely to get her feet caught up in something, and it allows a natural (head down) feeding position.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't use anything with a metal grid, as they erode teeth and lead to gingivitis.  There are several veterinary practices which have some pretty shocking photos of horses who have been using a slowfeeder with a metal grid, and it's completely put me off.


----------



## galaxy (8 November 2016)

PoppyAnderson said:



			£165????????!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Got mine off eBay for less!

But seeing as my mare trashed 3 tricklenets last winter (a normal net is trashed in a night), I figured actually it would easily pay for itself!


----------



## Jnhuk (9 November 2016)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			That sounds like a great idea. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I don't like wall mounted hay racks for the wrong feed position but removed mine after one of my ended up with a vet visit and stitches after cutting himself on it when he got fright in a thunder storm. He was lucky not to lose an eye.

Can you not put a a tie ring within your hay bar so the net is in the har bar? 

Alternative double net your hay nets - put the trashed one inside a good one as that works for my guys too.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (9 November 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			I don't like wall mounted hay racks for the wrong feed position but removed mine after one of my ended up with a vet visit and stitches after cutting himself on it when he got fright in a thunder storm. He was lucky not to lose an eye.

Can you not put a a tie ring within your hay bar so the net is in the har bar? 

Alternative double net your hay nets - put the trashed one inside a good one as that works for my guys too.
		
Click to expand...

I've double netted, she chewed through both haha


----------



## Maesto's Girl (9 November 2016)

I have an Eazigrazer and I love it. So easy to fill and my mare loves it. I didn't jump into it as it is pricey but it will definitely last and I can soak my hay in there too.


----------



## supsup (9 November 2016)

Casey76 said:



			I wouldn't use anything with a metal grid, as they erode teeth and lead to gingivitis.  There are several veterinary practices which have some pretty shocking photos of horses who have been using a slowfeeder with a metal grid, and it's completely put me off.
		
Click to expand...

I've done a google, and see what you mean. But equally, there are reports of horses wearing their teeth on hay nets, or grazing muzzles. I'm guessing much depends on the individual horse, how aggressively they attack the slow feeder and how wide the mesh is. I expect if you really want to prolong feed time while keeping intake down, you'll invariably end up with a setup that requires a lot of work from the horse to get the hay out, and it'll probably affect teeth in some way.
My gelding was fine for 8 months on a metal steel mesh with 2" holes (which was quite permissive, letting hay poke through pretty easily to be pulled out by lips), but he wore his incisors wearing a greenguard muzzle occasionally.


----------



## CocoFabs (1 March 2018)

HayGrazer Play not the Bag version he will break that the play is study and will slow him down


----------

